# How do you play audio on HTPC through both HDMI and Analog output?



## rizzi_nyc

I currently have a HTPC and am wondering how I can play audio through both HDMI and analog outputs? In other words, I want to play music on my patio, while also listening to it in my living room. Currently, I have HDMI to my receiver for my TV and analog out to my receiver for music to the second zone, ie. the patio. Thus, I can listen to music on my patio and listen to TV in living room, but I can't seem to listen to music in both rooms. And I assume I wouldn't be able to listen to TV on the patio. Further, if I want to watch a movie in my living room from my HTPC hard drive, I have to unplug the analog output to hear sound. I'm hoping there's a work-a-round that will enable me to do this. Otherwise, the only solution I can think of is to use Airport Express for my music, through a laptop, which kind of defeats the purpose of having a central media HTPC.


----------



## Allan74

Give more info on your HTPC hardware setup, as well as your version/flavour of Windows and the Front End you use.


----------



## rizzi_nyc

I've got a Viewsonic VOT550 mini-pc, hooked to my Pioneer receiver via HDMI. The pc is running Windows 7. I'm not completely sure by what you mean by Front End. But to go into more detail about the issue I am describing, I'll give a "real-time" example. If I'm watching a Yankee game on tv via my Fios TV, I can play the sound in my living room through zone one using the hdmi from the fios receiver; and to play music on the patio I can use the second zone of my receiver and play off my pc via itunes through analog output. However, if I want to also play the music in my living room, I don't believe I can access the analog output for both zones. Further to later play a movie from my htpc using Windows Media Server, I have to disconnect the analog output so that my hdmi from the pc will "take over". Otherwise the sound does not ccome through my stereo.

Let me know if there's any other info I need to provide.


----------



## Allan74

Important points to list, for future troubleshooting, would be:

1) *Windows version* _(2000, XP, 98, Vista, 32bit, 64bit etc. *You already listed Win7*)._
2) *HTPC Front End* _(Media Center, Boxee, Media Player etc. The 'Program you use as your 'Front End' or 'Player)._
3) *Hardware Specs* _(to the best of your knowledge)_ *CPU Platform*, *Memory* etc.
..3a) *Motherboard Model#* or *Integrated System* (Shuttle XPC etc).
..3b) *Video Card, Model/Memory* _(add-in card ?, onboard shared ?, what outputs ? VGA, DVI, HDMI ?)_
..3c) *Sound Card, Channels/Formats* _(add-in card ?, onboard ? both ?, what outputs ? DIN, RCA, Co-Ax, Optical ?)_
..3d) *HTPC Specific Peripherals* _(Remotes, Wireless Keyboards/Mice etc.)_
4) *Primary Video Display* _(TV, Monitor, Type/Brand/Model etc.)_.
..4a) *Current Video Interface* _(HDMI, DVI etc.)_
5) *Primary Audio Device* _(Integrated HTPC-in-a-box, Reciever etc.)_.
..5a) *Current Audio Interface* _(HDMI, Optical, Analog RCA/DIN etc.)_
6) *Codec Packs or Specialty Software installed.*

Having all this info before hand saves from having to ask for it and can help to track down issues you may be having, or questions you may have in regards to performance or capabilities most times.

*To move further along with your original question:*
Unless you have more than 1 Audio Device in the PC, such as BOTH an add-in Card AND Onboard/Integrated Audio, you will not be able to play/out put 2 different connections from the same audio device.
You can however output (for example) your Optical Output from your onboard Audio Device, then output your analog outs from an add-in card simultaneously, as I have done it in the past. Just NOT from the same device or integrated unit.

Hope that helps,
Allan


----------



## FHS909

Allan74 said:


> I
> Unless you have more than 1 Audio Device in the PC, such as BOTH an add-in Card AND Onboard/Integrated Audio, you will not be able to play/out put 2 different connections from the same audio device.
> You can however output (for example) your Optical Output from your onboard Audio Device, then output your analog outs from an add-in card simultaneously, as I have done it in the past. Just NOT from the same device or integrated unit.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Allan


Hi Allan,

I'm in a similar boat, trying to accomplish almost the same things but w/ different equipment.

AVR is Denon 3808ci
HTPC is based on Asus P7H55D-M EVO board w/ i3-550 processor running Win 7 Ultimate (32bit). Using on board GPU and sound.

Current setup is just upgraded from Component & Analog Audio to HDMI all around. HDMI output from PC to is run to AVR but this has caused loss of zone 2 and zone 3 audio. If I plug into the analog (L/R front) audio port HDMI audio disappears.

My question is about your solution above: How does having two soundcards help? Can you output the same material from both soundcards simultaneously? (e.g. if I'm watching a movie in the Living Room TV via the AVR zone 1 using HDMI (on-board audio) does the second sound card carry the same audio track (putting it out as analog stereo to the AVR on hence feeding zones 2 and 3)).

Thanks for the help and hope that made sense.

J.


----------



## drummerbod

You can't. Windows will not allow you to output the same audio over two devices. Stupid I know.


----------



## recruit

I play my Audio via HDMI through my ATI graphics card and gives good results through my Arcam, I also have a PCH which I sometimes stream audio from, again that is via HDMI.


----------



## timbruun

Depending on your htpc motherboard you can actually output different audio throught the microphone jack. My brother has his set up like that so he can listen to music in one room while watching a movie on his computer and they don't mix up. As far as I know it's only going to be stereo sound on both though. 

Not sure if that was part of the question...


----------



## greenmachine

In a similar vein I'm working on building a high end HTPC - very early stages really - but am confused about the audio options. Key functions of the system will be to play blu rays and music. I'm assuming to get TrueHD blu ray audio I'll need to use a HDMI output, either via the graphics card (ATI Radeon HD5XXX) or a dedicated HDMI sound card (I'm looking at the Asus Xonar HDAV1.3). Am I wrong on that - can it be done via 7.1 outputs? 

But I also want an audiophile quality sound card to play music. Had my heart set on the Xonar Essence STX or ST. Has great reviews and the frequency ranges are much better than the HDAV1.3 but my understanding is that it won't deliver my TrueHD blu ray playback. 

So assuming the above is correct (is it??), I'm wondering whether I could rig things to have two sound outputs - my graphics card (or HDAV1.3) for blu ray and xonar essence for music. Will be running Windows 7. Is it possible to have HDMI as default but setup xonar essence for something like windows media centre???

Any advice gratefully received - and sorry for any dumb questions!

Btw, probable system setup:
i3 or i5 with Asus P7H55-M USB3 mobo
Kingston DDR3 4gb ram
WD Black 2TB H.Drive
Sapphire HD5XXX 1GB DDR5 GPU
Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 and/or Asus Essence STX/ST???
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600w PSU
Origen AE H6 HTPC case

Playing through to a denon avr2310 receiver/monitor audio speaker system


----------



## nholmes1

Technically windows 7 doesn't allow this functionality, however I have been able to get around it before by using an additional USB audio device like the Creative Labs Extigy and then using the analog outputs from that device. Now this wasn't perfect either as it only allowed stereo on the secondary output, fine for music however it will not down convert a multi-channel source to stereo only. HTH.


----------

